# Raleigh id/year help



## DonChristie (Jul 11, 2010)

Does anybody know what year or have any info on this bike? Its a coaster rim, single speed, 26 inch, Raleigh. Any info is greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 15, 2010)

If it's a Sturmey Archer hub, check the shell for a two digit number and a one digit number. The two digit is the year, one digit the month.

That's a Raleigh Sports. Stock would have been a 3 speed with AW hub. SA did make coaster hubs too, but usually were 3 speed coaster hubs. They did have a one speed coaster two, but it wasn't seen as often.

That bike appears to date to the mid 1970s.


----------

